

Ask HN: Why is it so difficult to be SIMPLE? - shail

If you can give one basic/source of all reason, that would be great.
======
ncasenmare
Those who can't produce signal, produce noise.

------
egonelbre
Because being COMPLEX is easy.

------
rbreve
Entropy

